# Statins and Bodybuilding



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

So i've been taking simvastatin for the past few years now and have only recently read up about it causing muscle/joints pains, fatigue and a number of other side effects which is basically no good for training. I seem to get very achy and joint pains when lowering my calories to a deficit. Been thinking about going to my doctor to get re-assessed for the use of the statin and say unless I 100% need it to take it away as he did say I wouldn't need to be on it for too long.

Does anyone else take them and do they notice anything?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

doc tried to get me on them but i heard they inhibit muscle growth , so no way jose , my wife was on them for ages and kept having muscle spasms , she got took off them and now she fine


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

barksie said:


> doc tried to get me on them but i heard they inhibit muscle growth , so no way jose , my wife was on them for ages and kept having muscle spasms , she got took off them and now she fine


 Interesting, never heard of muscle spasms or really experienced them.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> Interesting, never heard of muscle spasms or really experienced them.


 mind she is a kidney transplantee m8 and takes 30 other tabs a day , so might have been some reaction with something else


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

barksie said:


> mind she is a kidney transplantee m8 and takes 30 other tabs a day , so might have been some reaction with something else


 Lmao fair enough, probably then. Just had my doctor ring back and there going to have another talk about taking me off if it, if it safe to do so. Be interesting to see if my training improves if I get to drop it.

I've read quite a bit doctors get a bit freaked out about cholerestol and will just put people on statins for the sake of it.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

There is a link between statins and muscle inflammation/pain, although taking them didn't seem to hinder my muscle development any.

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Cholesterol-lowering-medicines-statins/Pages/Side-effects.aspx


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> Lmao fair enough, probably then. Just had my doctor ring back and there going to have another talk about taking me off if it, if it safe to do so. Be interesting to see if my training improves if I get to drop it.
> 
> I've read quite a bit doctors get a bit freaked out about cholerestol and will just put people on statins for the sake of it.


 eh?? i just said i inna takin statins and that was that,


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

barksie said:


> eh?? i just said i inna takin statins and that was that,


 never mind mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> So i've been taking simvastatin for the past few years now and have only recently read up about it causing muscle/joints pains, fatigue and a number of other side effects which is basically no good for training. I seem to get very achy and joint pains when lowering my calories to a deficit. Been thinking about going to my doctor to get re-assessed for the use of the statin and say unless I 100% need it to take it away as he did say I wouldn't need to be on it for too long.
> 
> Does anyone else take them and do they notice anything?


 get off them immediately

I got given statins and was ill as f**k, same symptoms as you, I stopped taking them and started using Benecol spread and the drinks, got my level down from 7-5 to 4

When i told the doc i stopped taking the statins she just said, it doesnt matter.

Get off them mate they are fu**ing poison.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pure s**t mate they f**ked my nan right up...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Statins get lumped together despite the fact that there are both fat- and water-based varieties.

Water-based statins pass easily through the kidneys and, as they don't have to be metabolized by the liver, the likelihood of problems are greatly reduced. Lipid-soluble statins are much more likely to cause problems.

Pravastatin and Rosuvastatin are the only water based statins available at present. A daily dose of 2.5mg of Rosuvastatin (Crestor) will, ime, give all the statin benefits with none of the negative sides associated with the fat soluble varieties. You'll have to ask your doctor for water based medication as it is more expensive than the commonly prescribed fat soluble drugs.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

banzi said:


> get off them immediately
> 
> I got given statins and was ill as f**k, same symptoms as you, I stopped taking them and started using Benecol spread and the drinks, got my level down from 7-5 to 4
> 
> ...


 See I've been taking them for 3 years now, I don't know if its them thats giving me muscle aches and pains or just general low cals + carb situation. Reading your story has made me even more interested in getting off them to see if I feel any better in myself, i'm just used to how I am now with them.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Statins get lumped together despite the fact that there are both fat- and water-based varieties.
> 
> Water-based statins pass easily through the kidneys and, as they don't have to be metabolized by the liver, the likelihood of problems are greatly reduced. Lipid-soluble statins are much more likely to cause problems.
> 
> Pravastatin and Rosuvastatin are the only water based statins available at present. A daily dose of 2.5mg of Rosuvastatin (Crestor) will, ime, give all the statin benefits with none of the negative sides associated with the fat soluble varieties. You'll have to ask your doctor for water based medication as it is more expensive than the commonly prescribed fat soluble drugs.


 Very interesting mate, thanks for the info! So I have been taking the sh1t type then really! When I was prescribed them 3 years ago I wasn't in a good place I had kidney problems etc. A lot better now and all is good and stable so with any luck I can get taken off them. Pain in arse as well costing me ££ every year for them.


----------

